# VPN Issues - Let's document them?



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Hey Guys, 

With the recent price drops, I'm sure more and more of you are getting this streamer. We know it's a good bit of value, but not without its quirks. I don't see enough chatter about VPN issues though. Can you all please share your issues and possible solutions to VPN related problems? I'll start:

1. I exclusively use NordVPN. As soon as I connect to VPN, my Wired Ethernet connection stops, falls back to wifi and is not restored until I restart the device and plug and unplug the USB hub.

2. Again, NordVPN... Some days, I try to connect and instead of one-click connect, I have to continously hit the OK button until it starts connecting. Then when it does connect, it disconnects after seconds and the same cycle resumes. Most days, I'm able to stay connected after half a dozen disconnects, restarts, force close of the app and such, but other days like today, nothing worked and I could not for the life of me connect without massive button mashing to connect and on rare occasion, it would connect, it simply disconnects after a few seconds.

I wish I can find solutions to these issues. It's damn near a steal at this price and features! Thanks for your help in collecting this data.


----------



## bjunk (11 mo ago)

I have the same issue. Did you find a solution?


----------

